# Can I mount a smoke machine under my wheelchair?



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

While it's certainly possible, I'm not sure you wanna be inhaling that amount of fog. The fog itself is supposed to be safe but I don't think the manufacturers intend to have someone right in the thick of it repeatedly. BTW, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mr Boosh (Sep 24, 2015)

J-Man said:


> While it's certainly possible, I'm not sure you wanna be inhaling that amount of fog. The fog itself is supposed to be safe but I don't think the manufacturers intend to have someone right in the thick of it repeatedly. BTW, welcome to the forums!


Thank you! It would only be for short bursts of time, and only for use outdoors when I'm moving around campus and for the immediate entrance into classrooms.

I'd like to make it happen. I'm wondering about size, power, and the best models. I have no idea about smoke machines.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

You have to keep in mind that fog machine performance outdoors is greatly affected by wind. Even a moderate breeze will quickly drift away the fog.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr Boosh, what it seems you're looking for is a portable, battery powered fog machine.
They do exist, but from what I've found online, they're not cheap (cheapest I've found so far is about $850).

These units look like they can do what you're looking for, but as J-Man has pointed out, air movement of any kind is the enemy of thick fog - it dissipates quickly in a moving atmosphere.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

You could use a standard 120v fog machine with a car battery and a power inverter.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

was about to suggest ... but j-man beat me to it

higher wattage inverters are relatively expensive, but you probably won't be using a high wattage fogger ... 400 watts is probably all that you'll likely need ... you'll need relatively heavy cables between the inverter & battery

in any case, get froggy's juice  ... don't use cheap fog juice :-(

definitely, do this & take a bunch of pics & videos ... we all want to see

it sounds amazing!

amk


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Lots of inverters on ebay pretty cheap.


----------



## Mr Boosh (Sep 24, 2015)

J-Man said:


> You could use a standard 120v fog machine with a car battery and a power inverter.


Won't the fog machine drain the car battery extremely fast?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr Boosh said:


> Won't the fog machine drain the car battery extremely fast?


No, you should get a whole day's use from a decent car battery, probably more. Worse case scenario, you'll have to charge the battery each night.


----------



## Mr Boosh (Sep 24, 2015)

J-Man said:


> No, you should get a whole day's use from a decent car battery, probably more. Worse case scenario, you'll have to charge the battery each night.


If you have a moment, could you recommend and/or point me to links of the stuff I'd need (Fog machine wattage, cables, battery, etc)? I'm really quite clueless when it comes to electrical stuff. 

Would really appreciate it


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

You could try dry ice or I saw this neat trick on tv. Watch this video at: 9:40

http://youtu.be/R7_kfyHluNo


----------



## Mr Boosh (Sep 24, 2015)

Kev730 said:


> You could try dry ice or I saw this neat trick on tv. Watch this video at: 9:40
> 
> http://youtu.be/R7_kfyHluNo


I don't think that would produce nearly enough smoke for what I'm going for. I thought of the dry ice as well, but I'll have my service dog dressed up next to me.

Don't want to kill him.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

This is very late so you may already have a solution, but have you considered a wizard Stick? It won't produce great amounts of smoke but it may be enough.
http://www.amazon.com/Smoke-Pencil-...8&qid=1445535046&sr=8-1&keywords=wizard+stick


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

You might also look into a small CO2 fire extingusher for the smoke...just don't aim towards the dog.


----------



## Mr Boosh (Sep 24, 2015)

I was able to get in touch with the president of Look Solutions and ended up renting a Power Tiny directly through them. They usually don't do this and prefer to have customers go through dealers, but they really pulled through for me and it was absolutely amazing.

Attached is a picture and a link to the entrance I made into all my lectures. I waited for the class to start and then interrupted with the song "Prince Ali" from Aladdin blasting through a Bluetooth Speaker.

I think it was a success.


----------



## LaraLazy (May 10, 2016)

I know this is old, but I had to say that it's so completely awesome!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wow that was freaking killer!!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome!!!! What an entrance! Wondering what you have up your sleeve this year...


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

that is absolutely brilliant and awesome XD i really loved the girl trailing behind you recording you...i'd probably do the same thing!!

please please let us know what/if you're doing anything this year! it's amazingly creative and really wonderful to see you making use of your wheelchair and your oh so tolerant and adorable dog!


----------

